# Breeders in the uk



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

I know this forum is predominantly us members, but i know there are a few uk peeps out there. 

Im looking for a toy poodle breeder in the uk, place isn't really a problem although i live in the South-West i would travel for the right breeder. Colour also not too much of a problem although i would love a brown.

Thank you in advance to anyone with suggestions


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Check out the Kennel Club assured breeders list. If you google Kennel Club you will find it on there.

We got Pippin from Kertellas poodles near Nottingham, but he's not on their list I don't think, but good lines and breeding. However, he doesn't breed often. Her sire is Kertellas Splash the Cash, dam Vivienne Westwood (off the top of my head). Pippin isn't perfect for showing but is a cracking little pet dog, which is why Roger Bayliss picked her for us from the litter of 3. Her sister is showing now.

If you look at their website don't be put off... it's pretty naff! If you email though he and his partner Andrew are really nice but busy. Roger shows and judges.

Do lots of research into health lines and stuff too, but at the end of the day temperament is what you want.

Happy hunting!!


----------



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

Have had a look on there and there are a few that are actually pretty close to me so i shall be seeing if i can contact them. We are only looking for a pet dog, not for showing or breeding so its not like i'm looking for a top quality show dog i just want a well bred well cared for pup. Of course temperament is the top of our list too, but i know finding a good breeder is a minefield in itself.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I think at the end of the day you will just get a "feel" for the breeder. We had to go over to Nottingham and be interviewed (interrogated??!!) by Roger before he'd let us have one of his pups as he's a bit picky (quite rightly so). But I have to say that we felt comfortable with him, although we did most of our corresponding by email due to our location.

In some ways I guess we should have done more looking but :shrug: we didn't know much about the whole thing! First dog and all that...

From what I remember there are a good few breeders down south so I am sure you will find the right one eventually 

Then the waiting starts.... :biggrin:


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

If a breeder wants to check you and your home out, Then you can be fairly sure they care for their pups and the breed in general. But DO check out the Dam and the Sire and if possible back another generation. If you will breed this is essential. If the dog is to be a companion then you are looking for temperament and health rather than conformity. Sadly many breeds are bred for conformity to standards set down by organizations mostly concerned with looks and not temperament. Standards change with time and fashion. For example Standard Poodles tend to show better with narrow muzzles where wider ones were required for retrieving (A poodles real, early occupation.)
Eric in OZ


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

I got my mini from Vanitonia show kennel in Bridgewater, they dont do minis anymore but do do toys, fantastic health tested show dogs and pets.


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

Cornishbecky said:


> I got my mini from Vanitonia show kennel in Bridgewater, they dont do minis anymore but do do toys, fantastic health tested show dogs and pets.


this kennel are the dogs kept and raised in kennels?


----------



## Bermuda Onyx (Apr 30, 2013)

I got my spoo from Michael Gadsby - Afterglow near Preston. I too wanted a pet dog but I also wanted to be sure of his health and they had a great reputation. Onyx has a wonderful temperament, and just a great all round dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## squirrel (Oct 21, 2014)

Scully said:


> I know this forum is predominantly us members, but i know there are a few uk peeps out there.
> 
> Im looking for a toy poodle breeder in the uk, place isn't really a problem although i live in the South-West i would travel for the right breeder. Colour also not too much of a problem although i would love a brown.
> 
> Thank you in advance to anyone with suggestions


Hi Scully,have you looked on the Kennel Club site,they have a list of breeders and also if those breeders have pups for sale.Good luck with your search and let us know when you find your poodle.


----------

